# Bike Jobs



## gnr0385 (Jan 20, 2009)

Does anyone know of any part-time bike work in the LA area? I'm a full time personal trainer and Cat 4 racer with previous bike shop experience but have some free time during the week that I would love to spend doing something in the bike industry. Craigslist hasn't been very helpful. Thanks!


----------

